# ladowanie systemu zatrzymuje sie gdy odlacze siec

## zzeus

Witam

Problem jest taki, ze jak odlacze kabel sieciowy to najpierw przy dhcp pojawia sie info

```

Running dhcpcd ... 

Error, timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

"netmount" was not started

Starting vixie-cron ... [OK]

Starting local ... [OK]

```

i dalej nic, system sie nie uruchamia, wie ktos w czym tkwi problem ?

----------

## Yatmai

A z podpiętym kablem działa ?

----------

## zzeus

no jasne ze dziala

----------

## Crenshaw

ustaw sobie w /etc/conf.d/rc

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING

na to co Ci pasuje. Co mozna ustawic jest opisane w tym pliku

----------

## zzeus

Nie pomoglo

----------

## Yatmai

A może do /etc/conf.d/net wpisz by jeśli nie załapie dhcp ustawiał dajmy na to 192.168.1.2... Się to jakoś fallback zwało, ale dokładnie jest w manualu  :Smile: 

----------

## arek.k

Też spotkałem się z podobnym problemem. Korzystasz jak sądzę z dhcpcd. Musiał byś uzbroić się w cierpliwość i sprawdzić, czy na pewno system się nie uruchomi (być może potrwa to nawet pół godziny, nie pamiętam). U mnie (z tego co pamiętam) bardzo długo próbował nawiązać połączenie i nawet po wyrzuceniu przedstawionego przez ciebie błedu "nie mógł się z tym pogodzić"  :Smile:  i nadal przez jakiś czas nie uruchamiał systemu, ale z tego w końcu go uruchomił.

Teraz korzystam z udhcpc i czas ten znaczaco się skrócił.

Nie wiem co ci poradzić, ale może z moich obserwacji ktoś wyciągnie wnioski  i cos wymyśli. Może można skrócić czas wykrywania połączenia przez klienta dhcp, bo rzeczywiście dla komputerów nie podłączonych na stałe do sieci może to być denerwujące.

----------

## muzyk10

A może po prostu:

```
man dhcpcd 
```

Jest tam napisane o " -t <timeout> "

Spróbowałbym z jakąś kilkusekundwą (no może 10) wartością. Jak kojarzę mój modem dsl (mam chello) to Gento loguję sie nie dłużej niż 3-5 sek.

----------

## c2p

```
emerge -v sys-apps/ifplugd
```

----------

## zzeus

 *c2p wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -v sys-apps/ifplugd
> ```
> ...

 

a mozesz napisac czo to takiego ?

----------

## c2p

```
c2p@segfault ~ $ eix ifplugd

[I] sys-apps/ifplugd

     Available versions:  0.28-r5 0.28-r6 0.28-r7

     Installed versions:  0.28-r7(00:02:03 2006-08-30)(-doc)

     Homepage:            http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/ifplugd/

     Description:         Brings up/down ethernet ports automatically with cable detection
```

Mniej więcej wygląda to tak, że podczas systemu skrypt /etc/init.d/net.eth0 uruchamia usługę ifplugd w tle, która po wykryciu podłączonego kabla uruchamia dhcpd. Całość działa w tle, więc nie blokuje dalszego uruchamiania systemu. Zacząłem tego używać, gdy korzystałem z innego ISP. Przerwy w dostępie do sieci były dość częste, więc uruchamianie systemu prawie zawsze trwało dość długo. Od kilku miesięcy mam innego dostawcę, ale pakiet zostawiłem bo się bardzo przydaje.

----------

## Belliash

a ja zadam pytanie z innej beczki... po co odlaczac?  :Wink: 

----------

## zzeus

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> a ja zadam pytanie z innej beczki... po co odlaczac? 

 

Bo mam laptopa i jak gdzies z nim ide to nie bede chyba za soba ciagnal kabla od sieci ...   :Smile: 

----------

## zzeus

 *c2p wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -v sys-apps/ifplugd
> ```
> ...

 

Niestety nie dziala :/

----------

## Belliash

a nie prosciej b bylo statycznie ustawic se wszystkie parametry sieci?

----------

## zzeus

ale ja nie mam statycznych tylko przydzielane przez dhcp

----------

## Aktyn

Ja już dokladnie nie pamiętam, ale na jakims kompie zrobiłem tak że dałem komende do uruchomienia interfejsu do jakiegoś pliku, i chyba dodałem do runlevela. Z czasem -t 15. Wydaje mie sie że nawet można by zrobić by komenda startowała w tle. Myślałem żeby programik napisać ale nie było potrzeby do obsługi interefejsów.

----------

## c2p

 *zzeus wrote:*   

>  *c2p wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> emerge -v sys-apps/ifplugd
> ```
> ...

 

Tzn.? Co się konkretnie teraz dzieje?

----------

## zzeus

Nic sie nie dzieje, znaczy sie dalej sie nie wlacza jak odlacze mu kabel od sieci.

----------

## muzyk10

wrzuć loga /var/log/messages - od startu sysa do 'zwiechy'. podaj wersje jadera, szczegoly neostrady i napisz wyraznie jakiego pakietu uzywasz do dhcp .. sprobuje zasymulowac to co sie dzieje u Ciebie - sam uzywam dhcp i parametr '-t xx' dla dhcpcd rozwiazuje problem braku neta w moim przyp  :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

A z innej beczki, po cholerę startować sieć w laptopie razem z systemem? Sam mam dwa [laptopy, nie interfejsy  :Wink: ] i napisałem sobie [wiem, że są, ale lubię to co moje] profiler, w którym [już po uruchomieniu systemu, pod X'ami] wybieram sobie gdzie aktualnie jestem [dom/praca/uczelnia/zwykłe-dhcp/etc.] i wtedy dopiero startuje wybraną sieciówkę na konkretnych ustawieniach.

----------

## zzeus

 *muzyk10 wrote:*   

> wrzuć loga /var/log/messages - od startu sysa do 'zwiechy'. podaj wersje jadera, szczegoly neostrady i napisz wyraznie jakiego pakietu uzywasz do dhcp .. sprobuje zasymulowac to co sie dzieje u Ciebie - sam uzywam dhcp i parametr '-t xx' dla dhcpcd rozwiazuje problem braku neta w moim przyp 

 

/var/log/messages

```

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000007ff0000 (usable)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus BIOS-e820: 0000000007ff0000 - 0000000007ff3800 (reserved)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus BIOS-e820: 0000000007ff3800 - 0000000008000000 (ACPI NVS)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus 127MB LOWMEM available.

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus On node 0 totalpages: 32752

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Normal zone: 28656 pages, LIFO batch:7

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus DMI 2.3 present.

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: RSDP (v000 COMPAQ                                ) @ 0x000f9970

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: RSDT (v001 COMPAQ RSDTBL   0x00000001 CPQ  0x00000001) @ 0x07ff4800

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: FADT (v001 COMPAQ CPQB151  0x20001011 CPQ  0x00000001) @ 0x07ff4828

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: DSDT (v001 COMPAQ ARMADAE7 0x00010000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x5008

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Allocating PCI resources starting at 10000000 (gap: 08000000:f8000000)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Detected 796.550 MHz processor.

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 32752

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=303

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01101000)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Initializing CPU#0

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus PID hash table entries: 512 (order: 9, 2048 bytes)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Dentry cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Inode-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Memory: 125956k/131008k available (2103k kernel code, 4588k reserved, 955k data, 148k init, 0k highmem)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1593.87 BogoMIPS (lpj=7969362)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus CPU: L2 cache: 256K

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Intel machine check architecture supported.

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus CPU: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 06

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: Core revision 20060707

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0800)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus NET: Registered protocol family 16

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: bus type pci registered

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0478, last bus=1

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus PCI: Using configuration type 1

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Setting up standard PCI resources

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [C005] (0000:00)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.C005] bus is 0

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus PCI quirk: region 5000-503f claimed by PIIX4 ACPI

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus PCI quirk: region 4000-400f claimed by PIIX4 SMB

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus PIIX4 devres C PIO at 0100-0107

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus PIIX4 devres I PIO at 00e0-00e3

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus PIIX4 devres J PIO at 00f8-00fb

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus PCI: Firmware left 0000:00:09.0 e100 interrupts enabled, disabling

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C005._PRT]

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: Power Resource [C138] (on)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: Power Resource [C0F3] (on)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: Power Resource [C1A5] (on)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: Power Resource [C1AB] (on)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C151] (IRQs *11)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C157] (IRQs 11) *0, disabled.

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C158] (IRQs *11)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C159] (IRQs *11)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: Power Resource [C16D] (off)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: Power Resource [C16F] (off)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: Power Resource [C171] (off)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus SCSI subsystem initialized

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus usbcore: registered new driver hub

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus IO window: 2000-2fff

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus MEM window: 40000000-410fffff

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus PREFETCH window: 18000000-180fffff

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus PCI: Bus 2, cardbus bridge: 0000:00:04.0

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus IO window: 00001000-000010ff

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus IO window: 00001400-000014ff

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus PREFETCH window: 10000000-11ffffff

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus MEM window: 12000000-13ffffff

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus PCI: Bus 6, cardbus bridge: 0000:00:04.1

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus IO window: 00001800-000018ff

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus IO window: 00001c00-00001cff

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus PREFETCH window: 14000000-15ffffff

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus MEM window: 16000000-17ffffff

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C151] enabled at IRQ 11

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [C151] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.1[A] -> Link [C151] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus NET: Registered protocol family 2

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus IP route cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus TCP established hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus TCP bind hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus TCP: Hash tables configured (established 4096 bind 2048)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus TCP reno registered

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Machine check exception polling timer started.

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus io scheduler noop registered

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus [drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: Battery Slot [C116] (battery present)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: Battery Slot [C117] (battery absent)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: Battery Slot [C118] (battery absent)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: Processor [C0CC] (supports 8 throttling states)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: Thermal Zone [C16C] (41 C)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus serial8250: ttyS2 at I/O 0x3e8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C158] enabled at IRQ 11

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.1[A] -> Link [C158] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.0.

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input0

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.6, id: 0x165eb1, caps: 0x804713/0x0

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input2

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> Link [C158] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0x41280000, irq 11, MAC addr 00:D0:59:2D:C1:64

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus PIIX4: chipset revision 1

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ide0: BM-DMA at 0x3420-0x3427, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Probing IDE interface ide0...

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus hda: TOSHIBA MK2018GAP, ATA DISK drive

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus hdb: Compaq DVD-ROM SD-C2512, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Probing IDE interface ide1...

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus hda: max request size: 128KiB

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus hda: 39070080 sectors (20003 MB), CHS=38760/16/63, UDMA(33)

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus hda: cache flushes supported

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, DMA

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:04.0 [0e11:b121]

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:04.0, mfunc 0x01001c72, devctl 0x64

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 11

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Socket status: 30000006

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:04.1 [0e11:b121]

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:04.1, mfunc 0x01001c72, devctl 0x64

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 11

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Socket status: 30000006

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C159] enabled at IRQ 11

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.2[D] -> Link [C159] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 11, io base 0x00003400

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus USB Mass Storage support registered.

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus input: A4Tech USB Optical Mouse as /class/input/input3

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [A4Tech USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:07.2-1

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus i2c /dev entries driver

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ip_conntrack version 2.4 (1023 buckets, 8184 max) - 172 bytes per conntrack

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus TCP bic registered

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus NET: Registered protocol family 1

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus NET: Registered protocol family 17

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Using IPI Shortcut mode

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Freeing unused kernel memory: 148k freed

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus Adding 249472k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:249472k

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [C158] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus es1968: clocking to 48000

Feb 14 16:12:10 zeus hda: cache flushes supported

Feb 14 16:12:11 zeus pcmcia: Detected deprecated PCMCIA ioctl usage from process: cardmgr.

Feb 14 16:12:11 zeus pcmcia: This interface will soon be removed from the kernel; please expect breakage unless you upgrade to new tools.

Feb 14 16:12:11 zeus pcmcia: see http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/pcmcia/pcmcia.html for details.

Feb 14 16:12:11 zeus cardmgr[6077]: watching 2 sockets

Feb 14 16:12:13 zeus dhcpcd[6427]: MAC address = 00:d0:59:2d:c1:64

Feb 14 16:14:13 zeus dhcpcd[6427]: timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

Feb 14 16:14:13 zeus rc-scripts: ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

Feb 14 16:14:13 zeus rc-scripts:         "netmount" was not started.

Feb 14 16:14:14 zeus cron[6541]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Feb 14 16:16:33 zeus syslog-ng[5993]: syslog-ng version 1.6.9 starting

Feb 14 16:16:33 zeus syslog-ng[5993]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Feb 14 16:16:33 zeus Linux version 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 (root@zeus) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #28 Sun Feb 11

```

do dhcp uzywam dhcpcd, kernel 2.6.18, nie mam neostrady tylko udostepniony net z innego kompa.

A gdzie mam dodac ten parametr -t xx ?

----------

## zzeus

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> A z innej beczki, po cholerę startować sieć w laptopie razem z systemem? Sam mam dwa [laptopy, nie interfejsy ] i napisałem sobie [wiem, że są, ale lubię to co moje] profiler, w którym [już po uruchomieniu systemu, pod X'ami] wybieram sobie gdzie aktualnie jestem [dom/praca/uczelnia/zwykłe-dhcp/etc.] i wtedy dopiero startuje wybraną sieciówkę na konkretnych ustawieniach.

 

Probowalem wywalic podnoszenie interfejsu eth0 podczas startowania, ale tez sie zatrzymuje w tym samym momencie :/

----------

## Aktyn

Własnie dokonuje nowe gentoo, i widze że zmieniły sie pliki konfiguracyjne, przedtem eth0 dodawało sie do runlevela, teraz w /etc/init.d/ jest dowiąznie symboliczne net.eth0 do net.lo, które startuje nie wiedzieć czemu eth0. Na dodatek stratuje na siłe dhcpd, ze wględu na brak wpisu do skonfigurowanego interfejsu.

Czy ktoś wie dlaczego eth0 jest startowany mimo że nie jest w runlewerze? Po skasowaniu symlinka już sie nie pluje. W dokumentacji gentoo wyczytalem tylko jak konfigurować, wiec teraz wystarczy symlink plus zapis w pliku?

----------

## timor

Mój /etc/conf.d/net

Nie wymaga to tłumaczenia, wszystko znajdziesz w manualu, u mnie zwiecha systemu przy starcie to max 5 sekund. Możesz też w /etc/conf.d/rc ustawić  RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes" to sieć będzie się konfigurować a system będzie startować dalej.

```

config_eth0=(

    "dhcp"

)

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 5"

fallback_eth0=( "192.168.0.93 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

fallback_route_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )

```

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> Czy ktoś wie dlaczego eth0 jest startowany mimo że nie jest w runlewerze? Po skasowaniu symlinka już sie nie pluje. W dokumentacji gentoo wyczytalem tylko jak konfigurować, wiec teraz wystarczy symlink plus zapis w pliku?

 Może potrzebuje go jakaś usługa, która jednak znajduje się w runlevelu...

----------

